# Te 76 P



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

My son and I did a sewer replacement today and the HO sold me a TE 76 P used 1 time. w/ bits for $400.00 and a Hole Hawg for $50.00. I just had to brag! :thumbup:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

slickrick said:


> My son and I did a sewer replacement today and the HO sold me a TE 76 P used 1 time. w/ bits for $400.00 and a Hole Hawg for $50.00. I just had to brag! :thumbup:


:thumbsup: love the hilti nice buy probably still under warranty. and you can't go wrong with the hoe hawg! what a deal.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

how'd you get it for so cheap?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> how'd you get it for so cheap?


The ho was a contractor working in New Orleans. Bought new tools to do 1 small job! :thumbsup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet! I have a hole-hawg and a Hilti TE-70, great quality tools!:thumbsup: I paid a LOT more though.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

You weak son of ... lol I am getting ready to drop $800.00 on a Hilti TE-76 ATC with bits! lol Congrats~ what the differance between the "P" and normal?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

bigdaddyrob said:


> You weak son of ... lol I am getting ready to drop $800.00 on a Hilti TE-76 ATC with bits! lol Congrats~ what the differance between the "P" and normal?


I can't find a good discription. "P" is for performance. 1400 watts?

OK, I got the manual out. That was too easy.

TE 76/ TE 76 ATC have 1300 watts. And the TE 76 P / TE 76 P-ATC have 1400 watts. The one I picked up does not have active torque control.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Serial numbers still intact? :jester:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Serial numbers still intact? :jester:


Yeah, It's legit. The guy went to New Orlean to do work and baught some power tools to do cost/plus work on some a high end project. and charged them to the job. He has had some health issues and is out of contracting. It helped pay the plumber.. Right place at the right time. :thumbup:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Yeah, It's legit. The guy went to New Orlean to do work and baught some power tools to do cost/plus work on some a high end project. and charged them to the job. He has had some health issues and is out of contracting. It helped pay the plumber.. Right place at the right time. :thumbup:


Never doubted it for second, Rick. All in jest.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Never doubted it for second, Rick. All in jest.


Thats the way I took it.:yes: I would like to find some more deals like that.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I bet that stuff is hot as a two-dollar pistol. If it came outta new orleans its atleast warm:jester:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I bet that stuff is hot as a two-dollar pistol. If it came outta new orleans its atleast warm:jester:


FEMA probably paid for it!


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Anyone that might be looking for a T76 -ATC, The HD Rental places have them showing up everywhere for $590. and you can talk them into throwing in atleast one bit, if not more. Just fyi f anyone was lookin for a used one


----------

